
How-To Run Linux on Cheap Quad-Core Cortex-A53 Android TV Box - wolframio
https://medium.com/@tomac/how-to-install-libreelec-linux-on-cheap-android-tv-box-51f82cdf10c1/
======
part997
I have a similar device the KM9P with S912. Linux runs successfully but no
wifi. I tried the recent ones but no wifi devices are being detected. So stick
to devices with know compatibly like the one from the article.

